# Bird Boy or Max 5000 Launcher??



## KRP (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to buy a remote launcher and was wondering opinions on the Bumper Boy Add-On Deluxe Four Shooter Ultra II with Advanced Sound or the Max 5000. Which one should I go with?

Let me know!

Thanks, 

Kory


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Kory,
Do a search on Bumber Boy 4 shooter and Max 5000, seperately of course.
I own 3 BB 4 shooters and 2 Derby Doubles. Others I know with Max'es say they wish they would have bought BB's.

read the search results... there will be lots to read.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have purchased about every remote tosser except bumper boy. I have a Max 5000. I wouldn't get another one. I found that it just didn't reliably toss more than one. Folks I know with BBs like them alot, except for the servos, but I have never owned one.


----------



## Bowngun (Apr 1, 2008)

Bumper Boy is the way to go / you can buy the Servos at any hobby shop that sell RC cars or planes for about $11.00 / or on E-Bay for about $9.00 ea / EZ to change out about 5 min. / I have 2 ( 4 shooter ) 1 ( 2 shooter ) and have shot 200+ bumpers out of them before replaceing my frist Servo. First one took about 15 min to change ( learning ) after that 5min for the next. juust keep an extra on hand and change it out if you have any miss fires.


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

The MAX 5000's haven't been made in about 6 years. They were a first generation product made by a company called Etch Marc (Canada) which was purchased over a year ago by Thunder Equipment www.thunderequipment.com located outside Pittsburgh, PA. The original MAX 5000's were revolutionary for their time but had many issues. The next generation made by Etch Marc were called Thunderbirds and came in 4-8-12 shooters. They were better but were made from a plastic material that wasnt as durable as many trainers needed. The current version called a Thunder 500 is a totally redesigned multi-shot launcher made by Thunder Equipment and is the best of all 3 product designs without many of the issues associated with the previous versions. They incorporate solid aluminum, welded construction with few moving parts, use Tri-Tronics or Dogtra electronics which many trainers already have and are interchangeable with single shot wingers, create a sound that closely mimics an actual shotgun blast and can be heard for long distances, and fire in any weather condition. 

The new designs being manufactured by Thunder Equipment have proven to be very reliable and are worth a look.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

Between the two, I think you would be pleased with the Thunderbird especially if you will be carrying them any distance. the bumperboys are a pain to take out into the field. The newer Thunderbirds seem to very well made and are easily carried out into he field.


----------

